# Share Helpful Hydrogen Peroxide Uses



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone told me they thought hydrogen peroxide was almost like using water. It is not and should be something we all have in our preps. It is inexpensive and often on sale.

http://healtheternally.com/1647/helpful-hydrogen-peroxide-uses-you-never-knew-about/



> Everyone knows that hydrogen peroxide is great for cleaning wounds, but there is so much more to this chemical compound!
> From sanitizing surfaces, to busting out stubborn carpet stains, and everything in between - hydrogen peroxide works wonders. After checking out this long list of "unheard of" uses, this strange liquid will be your go-to tool for almost everything!
> Disclaimers:
> - The majority of these tips call for a 3% consistency of hydrogen peroxide (which is what's commonly used in bottles).
> ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

When we were teens we used it to lighten our already blond hair. Sometimes it turned it green.

They don't call em " peroxide blonds " for nothing. .

We use it mainly now for mouth wash and brush our teeth a couple times a week with that and baking soda. I haven't used toothpaste in over 30 yr.s. :wave:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Great product But...Hydrogen peroxide, like many household chemicals, can expire. If you've ever poured hydrogen peroxide solution onto a cut and didn't experience the expected fizz, it's likely your bottle of hydrogen peroxide has become a bottle of plain water. The 3% hydrogen peroxide solution you can buy for use as a disinfectant typically has a shelf life of at least a year and up to three years if the bottle is unopened. Once you break the seal, you've got 30-45 days at peak effectiveness and about 6 months of useful activity. As soon as you expose the peroxide solution to air, it starts to react to form water. Also, if you contaminate the bottle (e.g., by dipping a swab or finger into the bottle), you can expect the effectiveness of the remaining liquid to be compromised.

more uses...27-amazing-benefits-and-uses-for-hydrogen-peroxide


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If your dog eats poison you can use it to make them throw up.
Cheaper than a vet bill and better than them dying.
I paid my vet $50 to do that.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Kills mold too.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

backlash said:


> If your dog eats poison you can use it to make them throw up.
> Cheaper than a vet bill and better than them dying.
> I paid my vet $50 to do that.


Yep, our dog ate mushrooms. We called the vet and he told us that for free. It worked great.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

32 ounces H2O2, 1/4 cup of baking soda, 1 Tbsp Dawn dish soap, spray it on your dog wait 10 minutes, wash it out, removes...

*SKUNK *

*Rancher*


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

azrancher said:


> 32 ounces H2O2, 1/4 cup of baking soda, 1 Tbsp Dawn dish soap, spray it on your dog wait 10 minutes, wash it out, removes...
> 
> *SKUNK *
> 
> *Rancher*


THAT is need to know info!!


----------

